# My Meat Rabbits - Pic Heavy



## brentr (Oct 22, 2011)

Thought I'd share my rabbits.  Welcome any observations.

Californian buck - name TBD






Lazy - NZW doe





Pepper - NZW X Giant Chin cross.  Daughter of Lazy.  (and hopefully 8 days pregnant to a NZR)





Lemontine - NZW doe 





Lucky - NZW buck.  Son of Lemontine





Dutchy - Dutch buck.  He's a pet for my 5 yr old.  I love the stripe on his forehead.  Anybody ever bred a Dutch buck to a NZ doe?


----------



## Dirk Chesterfield (Oct 22, 2011)

brentr said:
			
		

> Anybody ever bred a Dutch buck to a NZ doe?


Beautiful herd. 

Yes, I have bred a Dutch buck to a New Zealand White doe.  The kits are slightly smaller than pure NZ kits but they are little meat bricks, being very dense for their size. 



Here is a picture of them at 3 weeks.
Daddy is pictured in the cage to the right.  He is a Black / Tortoise Shell mix and throws beautiful babies.


----------



## DKRabbitry (Oct 22, 2011)

They all look delicious to me!  LOL
I especially love your Giant ChinX.  Too Cute and so cool that you have her.  I have been trying to sell the idea of giant chins to the meat folks around here to no avail.  They hear "giant" and go running the other direction... we even have some white sports if they didn't want the color.   We have one of our Cali does bred to our giant chin buck.  Due in 3 days!  I am really excited for this litter!!!


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 22, 2011)

brentr:  Nice looking herd.  Thank you for sharing.  It really gives me a visual to what a Meat Rabbit should look like.   Your NZ's are really filled out.   Love the Chin Mix.  

Love your Dutch.  And I think you should try that Dutch/NZ mix.  Cute Dutch, like the little stripe too.   Seeing Dirk Chesterfield's kits, you will definitely have little meat bricks.  



Dirk Chesterfield:  Thanks for sharing your pics as well.  I now see what others mean by "meat bricks".  Plus with the variety of colors, they are small enough to be considered pets.  Sorry Giants, people are looking for compacts for pets.   And by DKRabbitry, also for "meat" rabbits.


----------



## farmkid11 (Nov 2, 2011)

cool i have rabbits


----------



## KDailey (Dec 15, 2011)

That little "yellow" bunny is adorable!


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Dec 15, 2011)

Very nice looking rabbits.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Dec 15, 2011)

Nice, they look great!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 15, 2011)

Nice rabbits !!!


----------

